# Track building experts , would this power supply work for a 4 lane track?



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

If this would work it would be a great low price power supply

http://www.ebay.com/itm/3-Digits-LE...874259?hash=item1eae18b753:g:W5sAAOSwSHZWb5EN


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Hey Piz:

If you were just running t-jets or afx cars no problem. If you were runing Super stocks or any strong magnet cars then 5 amps would typically be a bit low.

Tom


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I would not buy my 30 - 10A supply if I had to do it over again. I would get a 30V - 20A. Not that much more money to do that little upgrade and you could run anything you want with no issues. 

Rob

Just my .02 cents worth.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

The strongest magnet cars i run are original aurora gplus and super mag cars , i have a few megas and tomy super gs but dont use them much , i think the same guy has a10a supply for a few dollars more


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

At 18 volts a car with a 6 ohm armature will pull 0.25-0.5 amps as it circulates around the track. Set type inline cars mostly have 6 ohm armatures. At startup the cars can pull as much as 3 amps each. If you had a drag strip you would need to size your power supply to have at least a bit more than the maximum amps that the cars would pull. For road and oval courses you can get by with less, but I consider 5 amps for a four lane track to be a minimum amount. You could buy two of these and power two lanes with each one or buy a single 10 amp supply. If you wanted to run high performance cars a 20 amp power supply would be better. Since nothing exceeds like excess my track is powered by two 20 amp power supplies.


----------

